# actuar d'esma



## Domtom

Hola, amics:

Com traduiríeu

_actuar d'esma_

al castellà?

Podriem dir

"actuar maquinalmente" ?

O se us acut quelcom de millor?

Gràcies !!


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

L´optimot diu això, que és "maquinalmente, rutinariamente", encara que a mí no m´agrada molt la expresió castellana. Jo diria que és millor "actuar mecánicamente". És que "maquinalmente" em sona més a "maquinar algo", esadir, amb malícia, però potser que sigui una impresió meva.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## ampurdan

Depenent una mica del context, també pots dir: "sin pensar", "sin pensárselo", "por hábito", "por costumbre", "instintivamente", "inconscientemente", "impulsivamente", "indeliberadamente", etc.


----------



## Domtom

També "porque siempre ha sido así"?


----------



## Antpax

Domtom said:


> També "porque siempre ha sido así"?


 
Ah, bona demana. Suposo que hauríem de veure la frase, però una frase comú podria ser "actúo mecánicamente/sin pensar, porque siempre lo había hecho así/de esa manera".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
A mi també m'agrada "sin pensar", com ja s'ha dit. I què us sembla: "por inercia"? Potser no és ben bé el mateix... 

Salutacions a tots,  
N


----------



## Domtom

Resum (actuar d'esma):
maquinalmente 
mecánicamente 
rutinariamente 
sin pensar(lo) 
por hábito 
por costumbre 
instintivamente 
porque siempre ha sido así 
por inercia 
Totes em semblen bé.

Proposem un cas, a veure.


Les persones negres havien de cedir el seient a les blanques que estiguessin dempeus. Potser sovint ambues parts actuaven d’esma (1), fins que algú s’adonà de la discriminació subjacent.

Contexte històric : als Estats Units, quan era normal la segregació racial.

(1) O sigui, que la persona negra trobava normal aixecar-se del seient per oferir-lo a la blanca, i la blanca trobava normal això també.

Aquí, què hi posaríeu?


----------



## Namarne

Jo qualsevol de la llista, tret de 7 i 8. (Potser 1 i 2 tampoc, en aquest cas.)


----------



## Antpax

Namarne said:


> Jo qualsevol de la llista, tret de 7 i 8. (Potser 1 i 2 tampoc, en aquest cas.)


 

Hola,

Crec que en aquest moment és tracta més de una cuestió d´opinió. Jo diria el mateix que Nam, però potser que la opció 6 també esté bé.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## avellanainphilly

Domtom said:


> Resum (actuar d'esma):
> 
> maquinalmente
> mecánicamente
> rutinariamente
> sin pensar(lo)
> por hábito
> por costumbre
> instintivamente
> porque siempre ha sido así
> por inercia
> Les persones negres havien de cedir el seient a les blanques que estiguessin dempeus. Potser sovint ambues parts actuaven d’esma (1), fins que algú s’adonà de la discriminació subjacent.




En el context que proposes, les opcions que em sonen més naturals són la 4 i la 9. I les que menys, la 1, la 7 i la 8.


----------



## Domtom

Moltes gràcies a tots !!

Crec que posaré _por inercia_, o _por desidia_ (que no s'ha dit, però que és sinònim de inercia).


----------



## Namarne

Domtom said:


> Crec que posaré _por inercia_, o _por desidia_ (que no s'ha dit, però que és sinònim de inercia).


Home, jo crec que _por desidia_ té un puntet una mica més negatiu, seria com dir _per deixadesa_, o jo ho entenc una mica així.


----------



## Domtom

Bé, doncs aleshores _por inercia_, no? (Sí, desídia sembla que digui "por olvido"; en canvi, inercia, que es deixen endur...)


----------



## ampurdan

Jo també voto per "por inercia", una gran troballa, sí senyor, i la segona preferida en el context proposat, seria "por costumbre".


----------

